# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Informata mbi GDPR!

## Neteorm

GDPR qe eshte shkurtes per General Data ProtectionRegulation (Rregullacioni Gjeneral Per Mbrojtje Te Te Dhenave) eshte nje rregullacion i Bashkimit Evropian i cili hyn ne fuqi me daten 25 Maj 2018 dhe i cili tregon se si duhet te mirembahen te dhenat e qytetareve te Bashkimit Evropian. Por kjo nuk eshte e tera, pasi qe kjo ka ndikim ne gjithe boten!

Nje gje duhet te dihet qe denimet per kompanite qe nuk punojn ne perputhje me kete rregullacion jane shume te medha dhe mund te shkojne deri ne 20 Milion Euro ose 4% e qarkullimit vjetor ne gjithe boten dhe cila do qe eshte me e madhe zgjidhet  :ngerdheshje: . Keshtu qe nese ndodh qe nje kompani nuk do i permbahet ketij rregullacioni ather kjo do merr nje denim qe do ta mbajn mend gjithe jeten.

GDPR, rregullon ruajtjen e te gjitha te dhenave, dhe tregon se si duhet te ruhen, si duhet te shkaterrohen, per sa gjate duhet te ruhen, cfare enkriptimi duhet te perdoret dhe normal ta keni lejen e vet personave qe ti ruani keto te dhena. Andaj kompanite do t'ju dergojn emaila qe ju te zgjedhni se cilat te dhena personale kane te drejte ti ruajn, dhe cilat duhet ti fshijne.

Cka konsiderohen te dhena personale?
Te dhena personale jane:
Emri, 
Mbiemri, 
Data e lindjes, 
Adresa, 
Postimet ne rrjete sociale, 
Fotografite, 
IP Adresa, ...
Por ka edhe te dhena sensitive sic jane:
Etniciteti, 
Feja, 
Shendeti, 
Shenjat e gishtave, 
skanimet e retines se syrit, ...

Me nje fjale te dhenat personale duhet te kontrollohen nga vete personat dhe jo nga kompanite qe i mbajne ato te dhena dhe individet munden te kerkojn edhe fshirjen e tyre nese nuk eshte nevoja per ruajtje ne nje kompani te caktuar.

Shume kompani, mund ta bejne pyetjen se ne nuk jemi pjese e EU-se ather cfare ndikimi ka GDPR per ne?

GDPR aplikohet ne gjithcka qe ka te beje me EU, psh:
Zyre ne EU, 
Monedhat e EU-se (Euro, Franga dhe funta perderisa Britania e Madhe eshte pjese e EU-se), 
Gjuhet e EU-se (Gjermanisht, Frangjisht, Sllovenisht, Italisht, dhe Anglisht perderisa Britania e madhe eshte pjese e EU-se, etj..), 
Domenet e EU-s (Psh .EU, .DE, .FR, ...).

Nje shembull, qe te mund ta kuptoni sakte:
Te gjithe e njihni AliExpress .com GDPR nuk mund te aplikohet sa i perket Domenit pasi qe nuk ka domen me .EU, .DE, .FR ose ndonje tjeter. Por aplikohet per shkak te gjuheve dhe monedhave qe mund te perdoren siq shihet ne foton me poshte:

Perderisa e ka EUR, dhe dergimin psh ne Gjermani, ather GDPR do te kete ndikim edhe ne kete websajt dhe nese nuk e jepni lejen per ruajtjen e te dhenave tuaja ather ato te dhena do te largohen nga ajo kompani.

itshqip.com

----------


## aimilius

> GDPR qe eshte shkurtes per General Data ProtectionRegulation (Rregullacioni Gjeneral Per Mbrojtje Te Te Dhenave) eshte nje rregullacion i Bashkimit Evropian i cili hyn ne fuqi me daten 25 Maj 2018 dhe i cili tregon se si duhet te mirembahen te dhenat e qytetareve te Bashkimit Evropian. Por kjo nuk eshte e tera, pasi qe kjo ka ndikim ne gjithe boten!
> 
> Nje gje duhet te dihet qe denimet per kompanite qe nuk punojn ne perputhje me kete rregullacion jane shume te medha dhe mund te shkojne deri ne 20 Milion Euro ose 4% e qarkullimit vjetor ne gjithe boten dhe cila do qe eshte me e madhe zgjidhet . Keshtu qe nese ndodh qe nje kompani nuk do i permbahet ketij rregullacioni ather kjo do merr nje denim qe do ta mbajn mend gjithe jeten.
> 
> GDPR, rregullon ruajtjen e te gjitha te dhenave, dhe tregon se si duhet te ruhen, si duhet te shkaterrohen, per sa gjate duhet te ruhen, cfare enkriptimi duhet te perdoret dhe normal ta keni lejen e vet personave qe ti ruani keto te dhena. Andaj kompanite do t'ju dergojn emaila qe ju te zgjedhni se cilat te dhena personale kane te drejte ti ruajn, dhe cilat duhet ti fshijne.
> 
> Cka konsiderohen te dhena personale?
> Te dhena personale jane:
> Emri, 
> ...


futja kot.
evropa po behet diktature. ne gjermani angli suedi njerezit po arresohen dhe burgosen per nje status ne facebook,
apo nese i ben like & share nje lajmi. tani na nxorren nje metode te re hate speech dhe nese shan emigracionin apo islamin e ha burgun per qejf
fare ndersa kriminet bejne namin ne rruge. ska pune tjeter policia te gjitha i paska zgjidhur.

shume gjera teorikisht kane qellimin e mire por praktikisht rezultati eshte i kundert
kjo duket tek censurimet e youtube, facebook dhe twitter
rinia nga 25vjec e poshte po i largohet facebookut pasi nuk e ka me ate terheqjen e meparshme
koha do e tregoje

----------

